# Disney with 1.75 and 3.75 Year Old ?



## Nolathyme

I'm thinking of trying to book at a Disney resort for Feb. 2013.

The kids will be - almost 2 and almost 4 at that time.

Is there a quick summary of the Disney Property resorts?

What resorts are best for that age? 

Is there day care or baby sitting at any of the Disney properties?

Are the parks worth the price and effort? We went to Animal Kingdom two years ago for half a day. Never been and wanted to go. Maybe if we were staying on site we would have gone back in the pm after naps. 

What parks are best for toddlers and near toddlers?

Should we wait till they are 5+ to go to Disney?


----------



## bshmerlie

Disney trips are expensive to do.  I would wait until the youngest one is 4-5 before I went so that you can get your money's worth.


----------



## Nolathyme

bshmerlie said:


> Disney trips are expensive to do.  I would wait until the youngest one is 4-5 before I went so that you can get your money's worth.



We will be using swa award flights.
I have enough tpu's - so that's not an issue.

We are not planning on going to the parks more than 2? days. 

Is there enough stuff to do at the hotels to make it worthwhile? Movies, games, pool, mini-golf, activities for toddlers etc..


----------



## esha77er

Is there a quick summary of the Disney Property resorts?

This is probably a good place to start:  
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/resorts/resort-descriptions.htm

What resorts are best for that age?
There's no real correct answer to that.  Kind of a matter of personal taste.

Is there day care or baby sitting at any of the Disney properties?
All the onsite resorts will have this.

Are the parks worth the price and effort? We went to Animal Kingdom two years ago for half a day. Never been and wanted to go. Maybe if we were staying on site we would have gone back in the pm after naps.

The problem you will have is that most rides have a minimum height requirement to ride, so there will be large numbers of rides your kids won't be able to go on.

What parks are best for toddlers and near toddlers?
Magic Kingdom

Should we wait till they are 5+ to go to Disney?

Depends on your kids, but the older they are the more they'll remember and the more rides they'll be able to enjoy.  Our son had just turned 4 when we went for the first time, but he was tall for his age.


----------



## DeniseM

DVC is also a difficult exchange - you are not likely just up call RCI, and find something in the inventory for your exact dates - the deposits get snatched up as quickly as they appear.  Do you have an on-going request in place?


----------



## elaine

just under 2 is tough for WDW. We have done it with 3 kids ages from that age-10+ yrs old over a span of 12 years.
I would really wait until the youngest was at LEAST a solid, mature 3 years old--so wait an extra year.  All of my kids did just fine at 3 yrs old. But, it was even better at 4 yrs old. 
I would stay onsite at a DVC, if you can. There are lots of fun pools, activities for preK+, not so much for toddlers. We have stayed at almost all DVCs and we like AKV--2 great pools and spray-play area, great Community Hall where kids can do crafts, color, games, Wii (parent must stay), PM evening babysitting Simba's clubhouse, and lots of fun animal activities. We also like OKW and SSR. VWL is very convenient for MK, but they do not have a Community Hall and not many activities.
Allears.net has overview and photos of the properties.


----------



## pefs65

I would vote to go now. Stay at an on site property and let the buses or monorail take you everywhere. The on site disney properties have great pools adults and kid pools and activities to keep the kids busy at the hotel.
With kids that young I would only go to one park Magic Kingdom and let your kids and you at your own pace do whatever they want. Don't stress about seeing everything. Just go to one park and stay the whole day.
I have 4 kids and we have been there multiple times. We love Disney. My kids ages are all under 10. They all loved it in there own way. My youngest was 1 and next youngest 3 when they went and they loved it.
Don't wait. Go now. You will have great memories.


----------



## MichaelColey

Our youngest went to WDW 6 times (12 weeks total) before he was 18 months old.  Our older two have been going since they were 5 and almost 2 (and have also been to Disneyland and Disneyland Paris).  I don't think there's an age that DOESN'T enjoy Disney.


----------



## Nolathyme

DeniseM said:


> DVC is also a difficult exchange - you are not likely just up call RCI, and find something in the inventory for your exact dates - the deposits get snatched up as quickly as they appear.  Do you have an on-going request in place?



Depending on the feedback, I'll plan on putting in an ongoing request.

Two more questions:

I'd like to go the the grocery store once or twice during the week. Does Disney provide a van to the grocery store? I am not planning on renting a car id I don't have to. The weekly rates are around $300 for a mid-size car.

Is there a day and or time of day that weeks appear in rci? send private message if you don't want to share. Thanks.


----------



## rickandcindy23

MichaelColey said:


> Our youngest went to WDW 6 times (12 weeks total) before he was 18 months old.  Our older two have been going since they were 5 and almost 2 (and have also been to Disneyland and Disneyland Paris).  I don't think there's an age that DOESN'T enjoy Disney.


Agree with Michael.  But I think it does depend on your kids.  We took our grandson at 22 months last year, and he had a blast, but he didn't like Pooh because he said he didn't like the way his tummy felt when Tigger started bouncing, as Tiggers do.   

Oliver also did not enjoy the entire character thing, which we found quite odd, since his sister at 19 months her first trip was crazy about that part and wanted to hug every one of the characters.  

But he loved the atmosphere of the parks, and the gentle rides (not that Pooh is NOT gentle), and he was just happy the entire time.  No whining at all, but he didn't like eating at all of the restaurants in Disney and basically ate food back at the unit instead.  We didn't get the Disney Dining Plan, which would have been a waste on Evelyn too, who was not quite five last year.  

We are going to Disney in October, and Oliver is going to be nearly three, and he is so excited about going and even says he will greet the characters.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

Re: grocery shopping 

Here are the different ways that we have handled it:

1. Book a town car coming into town --- chooose one that offers a grocery store stop. Pros - get to choose the store, Cons, have to be well organized to know what you will need. Only allows one trip --- obviously can combine with other means.

2. Take Magic Express and order from WeGoShop. Pros - most convenient. Cons - most expensive.

3 Take Magic Express to resort. Walk to Winn Dixie and/or Goodings. Pros - it is a nice walk if the day is not too hot. Cons --- exhausting if also doing parks, difficult to carry back much in the way of groceries. 

4. Take Magic Express to resort, Walk to store, take taxi back (or take taxi both ways).   Less expensive without being exhausting. Can buy more. Maximum flexibility.

With little kids, I would use one of the shopping services. I have always used WeGoShop because they will allow you to choose exactly what you want (brand names, etc.) I have also heard good things about Garden Grocer. They have a list that you choose from rather than being allowed to select exact choices. 

And to put in my 2 cents about whether or not the kids are too young, it depends on what your goals are. If your goal is to have a once in a lifetime trip that they will treasure the memory of --- it isn't happening at that age. If you want a nice relaxing place where the kids can have a good time and you can make memories for you, it is a great place at any age. 

If you will be going fairly often, go ahead and go. If it is going to really stretch your budget and you will not be able to afford to go again for awhile, wait.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

And you can rent a car just for a day at the Dolphin or Swan. 

elaine


----------



## MichaelColey

FWIW, looking back at the pictures from our Disney trips, the trips when my daughter was almost 3 was probably the "most magical" trip for her, just going by the looks on her face. She was totally enamored with the princesses and had a look of wonder in her eyes.

She enjoyed the trip before that, and all of the trips since then, but in different ways. (Now she loves the thrill rides!)


----------



## Nolathyme

I've got one 35 TPU deposit and a few lesser amount deposits. For an ongoing search, do I have to combine my deposits so they are greater or equal to 36 ? isn't that the current amount needed for a 2 BR ?

If I combine all of my TPU's , can I search against that ongoing search for different trips? 

Is the ongoing search first come first served? Will I loose my place in line if I use the ongoing search and book another trip? 

I may want to do a trip in December/January for 10-15 TPU's and also the Disney trip in Feb.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

swj said:


> I've got one 35 TPU deposit and a few lesser amount deposits. For an ongoing search, do I have to combine my deposits so they are greater or equal to 36 ? isn't that the current amount needed for a 2 BR ?
> 
> You need to have enough TPUs in a single deposit to be able to do a request first. I made the mistake of combining all of my deposits into one and then could only look for one resort at a time.
> 
> If I combine all of my TPU's , can I search against that ongoing search for different trips? You can always do this by selecting "Show all available RCI vacations" on the search tab.
> 
> Is the ongoing search first come first served? It is supposed to be.
> 
> Will I loose my place in line if I use the ongoing search and book another trip? Not if you use a separate deposit for the other trip.
> 
> I may want to do a trip in December/January for 10-15 TPU's and also the Disney trip in Feb.



It is absolutely possible to do more than one trip as long as you have sufficient TPUs


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Another grocery option is there are two services that deliver.  wegoshop.com and http://www.gardengrocer.com/  If you plan your meals out these both are great options.  They deliver to your resort when you want to.

We've been going to DL or WDW since my youngest was 6 months old and the oldest was 4 years old.  I wish I had taken the oldest sooner.  The park is great with kids and the hotels are great too.  I feel like the restaurants are step up to handle kids tastes and allow adults to eat something more sophosicated than pizza or burgers.   My kids loved everything about Epcot.  Also, they loved seeing all the animals at Animal Kingdom.   I think, if you go with your expectations low you'll have a great time.  On our first trip to WDW my youngest was 13 months and the oldest was almost 5 years old and we stayed at the Polynesian.  They had a lot of fun and the adults got a chance to relax.    Enjoy your week.  My kids are very seasoned travelers and we travel on average 3 to 4 times year.


----------



## mecllap

Disney does not have vans to take you grocery shopping.

I would suggest you do a lot of research on disboards.com and mouseowners.com and mousesavers.com.  WDW is huge; I've been several times and even tho I usually go 10-14 days, I still never get to everything I had wanted to do on each trip.  You need to plan a lot, have lots of patience, know that you won't get to do "everything," etc.  Pace yourselves, don't overdo at the parks so the kids get cranky.  (You can already plan on going back -- unless this is a one-time major expensive trip for you -- then you might want to wait a few years).  Prioritize what you want to do.

However, it's a wonderful place to take kids of any age, if you know what to expect and how to get around.  I prefer having a car, even staying on property, but if you can get on property in a DVC resort, you can make do without one (and always rent one if you need to while there).  If you're staying several days, take advantage of the PhotoPass system and get family and individual photos every chance you get; they will also use your own camera, but getting the CD is worth it, if you get lots of pics taken.  The comparison photos as the kids grows are priceless.  Getting the CD may seem like an extra large expense, but it gives you marvelous memories of everyone in the family.  (and no, I don't work for them).

The units at Old Key West are a little more spacious; generally, the  other DVC units may be somewhat smaller than you're used to (altho there certainly are even smaller resort units).  All the resorts have good features, with good Kid's Clubs.  Some are harder to get around than others.  (Staying off-property can work well, if you're willing to rent a car and pay daily parking).

Take a stroller, but it doesn't need to be a massive one --smaller is better, altho you might need space for both kids (two umbrella strollers might work).


----------



## MommaBear

pefs65 said:


> I would vote to go now. Stay at an on site property and let the buses or monorail take you everywhere. The on site disney properties have great pools adults and kid pools and activities to keep the kids busy at the hotel.
> With kids that young I would only go to one park Magic Kingdom and let your kids and you at your own pace do whatever they want. Don't stress about seeing everything. Just go to one park and stay the whole day.
> I have 4 kids and we have been there multiple times. We love Disney. My kids ages are all under 10. They all loved it in there own way. My youngest was 1 and next youngest 3 when they went and they loved it.
> Don't wait. Go now. You will have great memories.



I agree! First time was with a 22 mo old, 3 1/2 year old and 6 year old- they actually all still remember it and 26 years later they are all still Disney fans. We did half days at the Magic Kindgom, had lunch then went back to the hotel for naps and pool time, then went back in for the fireworks. 

I am meeting up with two of my kids and a S-I-L in October and this time we will be scuba diving in the tank at the Living Seas. Each trip is a different experience at a different age.


----------



## Nolathyme

Thanks for all the good advise.

The flights are booked - yea for SWA ( free changes)
The ongoing search is in.
Got a back up rent a car just in case - I like the idea of walking/jogging to the grocery store and taxiing back.

So...What other planning to I need to think about?

Last time we bought a day pass for $50 at one of the stores near the park. We will look at all of the different pricing options.  

I just don't see what planning I need to do with the kids being so young. What am I missing?


----------



## Twinkstarr

swj said:


> Thanks for all the good advise.
> 
> The flights are booked - yea for SWA ( free changes)
> The ongoing search is in.
> Got a back up rent a car just in case - I like the idea of walking/jogging to the grocery store and taxiing back.
> 
> So...What other planning to I need to think about?
> 
> Last time we bought a day pass for $50 at one of the stores near the park. We will look at all of the different pricing options.
> 
> I just don't see what planning I need to do with the kids being so young. What am I missing?



That one day pass is now $89 for an adult! 

Planning a WDW trip? :hysterical: I think the Allies did less planning for D-Day than I do for a one week trip at Thanksgiving.

I'm a DVC owner and go 2-3 x per year. 

Also the kids club where you can leave your kids while you go out to dinner, I think the age starts at 4 and potty trained.


----------



## MichaelColey

swj said:


> I've got one 35 TPU deposit and a few lesser amount deposits. For an ongoing search, do I have to combine my deposits so they are greater or equal to 36 ? isn't that the current amount needed for a 2 BR ?
> 
> If I combine all of my TPU's , can I search against that ongoing search for different trips?
> 
> Is the ongoing search first come first served? Will I loose my place in line if I use the ongoing search and book another trip?
> 
> I may want to do a trip in December/January for 10-15 TPU's and also the Disney trip in Feb.





glypnirsgirl said:


> It is absolutely possible to do more than one trip as long as you have sufficient TPUs


If I'm understanding swj correctly, I don't think that's what is being asked.

You can set up searches for multiple vacations on a single deposit, but when you accept one of those matches, your ongoing search is done and you have to start a new one on the "Deposit Credit" that you receive.

As a result, if you combine everything into one huge deposit it can often become LESS useful.

You have to think and plan very carefully when combining deposits and setting up ongoing searches.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

MichaelColey said:


> If I'm understanding swj correctly, I don't think that's what is being asked.
> 
> You can set up searches for multiple vacations on a single deposit, but when you accept one of those matches, your ongoing search is done and you have to start a new one on the "Deposit Credit" that you receive.
> 
> As a result, if you combine everything into one huge deposit it can often become LESS useful.
> 
> You have to think and plan very carefully when combining deposits and setting up ongoing searches.



I think that you are correct that I misinterpreted the question. 

I still have a hard time optimizing the ability to combine deposits. Last year I goofed and combined all deposits into one and it limited me to one search --- don't do that!

elaine


----------



## pefs65

We love Disney!!!!!
Just reading this thread gets me excited for our next trip.
I am so glad you decided to go and take your young kids.
You will have memories that will last a lifetime!:whoopie:


----------



## spencersmama

I may be a little late in the game, but I don't think your kids are too young.  There are some height requirements for the "big" rides, but there are plenty for all ages.  Some of my most precious memories are of my kids as toddlers on "It's a Small World."  I can't describe the look of delight and awe they got in their eyes every time we went on the ride.  It soooo made my heart happy.

*However*, I would recommend waiting and traveling in the fall since your kids aren't in school yet.  I don't know when you are planning on coming down, but February is the start of the busy season with northerners trying to escape the snow during winter and spring break.  The parks are much nicer in the fall, IMO.  

Another thing to remember - a 1 or 2 year old will get into the park free.  You will have to buy a ticket after he/she turns 3.  If you go to a buffet, the 1 or 2 year old eats for free.  So, in some ways, it is more expensive to wait.  

Also, do research the ticket prices.  Adding extra days usually isn't as much money as you would think.  It is much more pleasurable to go to one park for a few hours on multiple days rather than trying to "maximize your money" by trying to fit it all in on one day.


----------



## pnappleprincess

*another confirmation for going now*

I know you have already decided to go - but just wanted to give another thumbs up for going when your children are young.  My DD is 9 months and we just got back.  This was actually her 3rd trip to Orlando/Disney -  but her first trip in the actual parks.  

We LOVE staying at the resorts and just hanging out.  I think that staying on property is so convenient when you have little ones.  More specifically the monorail resorts (only one DVC right now) if you are going to the Magic Kingdom or EPCOT.  You never have to take them out of the stroller!!!!  

Myself and my brothers all went when we were under 2 - and several times since.  Each trip is different, and although the smaller children may not remember everything - the parents do! My parents STILL make comments about those first couple of trips.  

So excited that you have decided to go!


----------



## Paumavista

*Plan for a week at Disney*

If you want a more relaxing trip I always advise this to any group visiting..........get tickets for at least a week....they aren't that much more than 3 days (the price keeps getting cheaper the longer you plan to visit)....We got tickets for 8 days.  

We were up early each morning since the little ones don't sleep in anyway and we were at each park at rope drop (a really big advantage to seeing alot before the crowds set in) - we did not get a park hopper because we only visited one park each day and we only visited for 4 to 5 hours MAX.  

We were back at the resort for naps and to enjoy the rest of the day in the pool and resort activities - we stayed at Marriott's Harbor Lake - a wonderful resort for little ones.

The fact was that we never over did Disney on any one day - we did go to one evening show and changed the routine but the rest of the week we only spent a few hours at the park each day and relaxed the remainder of the day....getting to bed early/on time each evening.  

Don't try to do toooo much and don't try to squeeze it into one or two days!  It's overload and it's not fun, especially for little ones (and frankly if they're on overload the entire family is not having fun).  Spread out the good time and enjoy it - it's not a race it's an experience.


----------



## MichaelColey

Fabulous advice from everyone.

Tickets used to be about an extra $5 per day after 3-4 days.  That incremental amount went up a bit a year or so ago, but it's still pretty minimal.  Yep, now about $10 per day:  Link

I've known several people that waited until their kids were older "so they would remember", and the kids didn't enjoy the parks anywhere near as much.


----------



## DeniseM

pnappleprincess said:


> We LOVE staying at the resorts and just hanging out.  I think that staying on property is so convenient when you have little ones.  More specifically the monorail resorts (only one DVC right now) if you are going to the Magic Kingdom or EPCOT.  You never have to take them out of the stroller!!!!



Which DVC resort has a monorail station?


----------



## Twinkstarr

DeniseM said:


> Which DVC resort has a monorail station?



Bay Lake Tower, but you have to walk over to the Contemporary to get on the monorail.

For going to MK, much easier to just walk over only took us about 8 minutes.

When we did Epcot, we rode the monorail over, but since we were in the World Showcase after lunch, we just walked over to BCV for ice cream at Beaches & Cream and rode the MK bus back and walked back to BLT.


----------



## DeniseM

Our first trip to Orlando will be this summer, and I am not familiar with all the resorts, so here is a  dumb question:  Bay Lake Tower is at what resort?  Is Contemporary a DVC Resort?


----------



## Twinkstarr

DeniseM said:


> Our first trip to Orlando will be this summer, and I am not familiar with all the resorts, so here is a  dumb question:  Bay Lake Tower is at what resort?  Is Contemporary a DVC Resort?



It's an addition to the Contemporary(regular hotel), a walkway connects the 2. If you stay at BLT, check in is at the Contemporary.

It's nice, but DH and I prefer the Epcot resorts, my boys 16/11 loved it. Pool area is kind of small imho. 

Biggest plus 8 minute walk to/from MK.


----------



## MichaelColey

DeniseM said:


> Our first trip to Orlando will be this summer, and I am not familiar with all the resorts, so here is a dumb question: Bay Lake Tower is at what resort? Is Contemporary a DVC Resort?


Better start studying WDW now...  If you thought there was a steep learning curve with timeshares, it's just as steep for WDW.  Basically, the WDW property is larger than Manhattan, has 4 theme parks, 2 water parks, a shopping/entertainment area almost twice the size of the Mall of America, over 20 hotels (several of which have thousands of rooms), over 100 restaurants, and over 100 miles of roads.


----------



## DeniseM

MichaelColey said:


> Better start studying WDW now...  If you thought there was a steep learning curve with timeshares, it's just as steep for WDW.  Basically, the WDW property is larger than Manhattan, has 4 theme parks, 2 water parks, a shopping/entertainment area almost twice the size of the Mall of America, over 20 hotels (several of which have thousands of rooms), over 100 restaurants, and over 100 miles of roads.



I have 2 books which I have read from cover to cover - but as you say, there is a steep learning curve.  I am especially confused about transportation from the resort to the parks.  I will be traveling alone with DS with Aspergers Syndrome, and I am not going to have a rental car.

Right now, I have in an on-going request for Bonnet Creek, and I'm contemplating adding some of the DVC resorts - but I'm confused by the transportation options.  Some of the books talk about bus rides that are hours long.  I have a request in for the end of May - early June timeframe.  Maybe I will just stick with Bonnet Creek.


----------



## brigechols

swj said:


> What parks are best for toddlers and near toddlers?
> 
> Should we wait till they are 5+ to go to Disney?



Magic Kingdom. A bit of helpful information.  You must park the strollers and stand in line for rides. You cannot stroll them to the front of the line. So, if the estimated wait for Dumbo is 60 minutes, the toddlers will be without a stroller for 60 minutes. Sometimes it is possible for one person to stand in line while another waits away from the line with the kids. While this was not a deal breaker for us, it definitely shifted our expectations for how many rides were possible during a morning trip to the park. When the kids were three and younger, I preferred Universal Studios. Many rides without height requirements, Barney, Fievel's playground, and the Curious George play area were activites that kept them entertained.


----------



## stmartinfan

Your mileage may vary depending upon your kids, but I'm one who would vote to wait until kids are slightly older - more like 4-5+.  There's lots to do in Orlando resorts that don't require the $$$ it takes to go into one of the Disney Parks.  Yes, kids may look awed by what they see at Magic Kingdom, but my kids were equally awed by our local children's museum or a trip to the zoo, and it cost far less.

If money's not an option, then it's probably fine to spend the several hundred dollars it will take to enjoy a few hours at Magic Kingdom with your child. But for most kids, it will be just a few hours because they need to nap, etc.  So that means the couple of rides you'll make will be about $50 each!  Of course, you're already going to be in Orlando, so then at least you don't have to figure in all the airline costs, meals, etc. as part of your tab for the park visit.

I suspect people may have selective memory about their Disney experiences when with young kids!  I've certainly seen more families where young kids are crabby, exhausted and melting down because parents were trying to jam it all in to get their money's worth, rather than recognizing that the kids should have gone back to the room for a nap 3 hours ago!  (Or the toddlers are sleeping in the stroller and missing it all.)  I understand that for some families with kids with a range of ages, they will need to go when the youngest are too young.  But often it looks like the park visit is for the parents, not the kids!  Of course, this was probably all parents who aren't Tuggers

Guess I get the vote for Scrooge of the Day!


----------



## Nolathyme

Toughest decision will be how many days to pay for.

Pay for 6-7 days @ around $50 - this locks us in to go to the park every day. If they were older - would definitely do this.

or 1-3 days @ around $80 - total outlay less , but way too much per visit.

Pay for 6-7 days @ around $65 does not expire tickets- Use 3 days now , 3 days latter - don't like Disney having my money for 2-3 years.

Buy on the way to the park for $50ish and hope that the tickets work.


----------



## Twinkstarr

stmartinfan said:


> I suspect people may have selective memory about their Disney experiences when with young kids!  I've certainly seen more families where young kids are crabby, exhausted and melting down because parents were trying to jam it all in to get their money's worth, rather than recognizing that the kids should have gone back to the room for a nap 3 hours ago!  (Or the toddlers are sleeping in the stroller and missing it all.)  I understand that for some families with kids with a range of ages, they will need to go when the youngest are too young.  But often it looks like the park visit is for the parents, not the kids!  Of course, this was probably all parents who aren't Tuggers
> 
> Guess I get the vote for Scrooge of the Day!



Well then count me in also for Scrooge of the Day, every trip I see the same thing. 

We didn't go until my youngest was 5. I'll ask the 16 yr old if he feels he was given the short end of the stick by waiting(age 10 on the 1st trip) I'm guessing the answer will be no. In the long run it saved us a bunch of $$ by not having to do character meals(only have done 2 and that was for me, not the kids really).


----------



## brigechols

swj said:


> Toughest decision will be how many days to pay for.
> 
> Pay for 6-7 days @ around $50 - this locks us in to go to the park every day. If they were older - would definitely do this.
> 
> or 1-3 days @ around $80 - total outlay less , but way too much per visit.
> 
> Pay for 6-7 days @ around $65 does not expire tickets- Use 3 days now , 3 days latter - don't like Disney having my money for 2-3 years.
> 
> Buy on the way to the park for $50ish and hope that the tickets work.



IMO, purchase the no expiration tickets.  Protection from the predictable Disney ticket price increase and no pressure to go to the parks everyday. Heck, no pressure to return for another day if the first day or two is less than magical


----------



## Twinkstarr

brigechols said:


> IMO, purchase the no expiration tickets.  Protection from the predictable Disney ticket price increase and no pressure to go to the parks everyday. Heck, no pressure to return for another day if the first day or two is less than magical



I know enough DVC'ers buy the no expiration tickets(10 days + water parks) and those last them for years. Only go to one park/one day water park per trip. 

Once a year or so, there is a typcially spirited DIS board debate on why the only DVC ticket discount is on annual passes.


----------



## ciscogizmo1

DeniseM said:


> I have 2 books which I have read from cover to cover - but as you say, there is a steep learning curve.  I am especially confused about transportation from the resort to the parks.  I will be traveling alone with DS with Aspergers Syndrome, and I am not going to have a rental car.
> 
> Right now, I have in an on-going request for Bonnet Creek, and I'm contemplating adding some of the DVC resorts - but I'm confused by the transportation options.  Some of the books talk about bus rides that are hours long.  I have a request in for the end of May - early June timeframe.  Maybe I will just stick with Bonnet Creek.


  There are several DVC resorts at the property.  I've stayed at Beach Club, Bay Lake Towers, Wilderness Lodge and Animal Kingdom Lodge.    Baylake Towers is located next to the Contemporary Hotel which has a monorail running through the hotel pretty cool.  You can click the link in my signature to see pictures.   The monorail goes to MK and Epcot but you do have to change trains at the transportation center to get to Epcot.   Anyways, you can also walk to MK from Bay Lake Towers which is very convenient.  For the other theme parks and downtown and water parks you would have to take the bus.  Can the bus take an hour?  Yes, but it would take an hour from your car too.   At least it does for us but we mainly travel during the peak season.  So, for example if I time it from when I leave our room to when I actually get to the gates to the park it is  one hour usually.   You aren't traveling on the bus for an hour it just takes time to walk from place to place.  I usually take my step counter because I'm always fastinated on how many miles I travel a day.  My typical WDW trip we walk on average 7 to 10 miles a day.  So, lots of walking.   If you drive in you'll have the same walking time.  For example at MK depending on the time of day you arrive, you will park your car in a parking lot.  Then, you may have to wait for the tram to take you to the transportation center and then, you need to take either the ferry or monorail over to MK.  With the other DVCs the transportation will take you right to the gates of MK.  So, I think it really depends on where you stay and how much your son can handle.  At AKL you have to take the bus to all parks including Animal Kingdom Lodge.   For Beach club you walk to Epcot or take the ferry but it isn't a far walk.  The same with Disney's Hollywood Studios.   With Wilderness lodge you can take the Ferry to Magic Kingdom but everywhere else you take the bus.  One nice thing about a car is that if you plan to eat offsite it is cheaper.   Also, if you plan to eat at other hotel restaurants it is easier to get there by car.  We never rent a car because we love getting around on transportation.  I don't find it faster either way by using Disney's transportation or a car.  Both take the same amount of time for us.  The only difference I found it is cheaper to use Disney's transportation.  Good luck deciding...


----------



## luvsvacation22

swj said:


> I just don't see what planning I need to do with the kids being so young. What am I missing?


 There is so much planning to do...What resort you will stay at? what park for the day? There are sites which will give info on the best park for the day and then base your itinerary on those days. The reason is when the crowds are zigging, you will zag. 

WDW is an expensive vacation you want to have a game plan before arriving to maximize your time while having a wonderful relaxing vacation. Yes, you can have a wonderful relaxing vacation at WDW, if you plan it right!

What we did before we had AP was I bought only the Magic Your Way Tickets-one park a day, no hopping. I planned our itinerary for the day based on what was the best park for the day. Even though we can hop now with an AP, WDW is not like Disneyland (where there is a need to hop because the parks are so close.) I would still recommend the no hopper ticket-it can be done and you will not miss out. Only buy the number of days you know for sure you will use. Then upgrade on the last night while in the park. I would not buy the non-expiring tickets but that is just me.

Look at the park maps, research the rides, restaurants in each park and familiarize yourself with the layout of the park. This way no wasted time and there will be a familiarity with the rides. Plan what rides and in what order to maximize your time. 

Get to the parks at rope drop and plan to stay until lunch, have lunch then leave to take a afternoon break until evening. No need to go commando style and wear everyone out. Find out the evening events and plan to go back to the park to watch either fireworks, Illuminations, Fantastmic, etc. Make sure you have non-park days where you just relax, sleep in and enjoy the resort you are staying in. If you are night owls take advantage of the late MEH, then sleep in the next day.

Make your dining choices and book 180 days in advance. Check out all your resort has to offer and plan accordingly. 

If you go during the summer or anytime it is hot in Florida...think about cooling fans, Froggs, hydrating yourself with your own water/Gatorade. 

If you use the above apps, it will drain your battery-think about a Trent charger. 

To purchase tickets www.Mousesavers.com


I would definitely use WeGoShop.com. Use the Publix online flyer and make your selections, sent it over to WeGoShop and make arrangements for delivery. They will shop for you at Publix or Costco or ? and they charge a service charge not per item. I like them because I can choose what kind of brands I want. They are fabulous! They will deliver your items and have bell services store it for you! Make sure to order water and Gatorade and freeze them and take them into the park frozen. They will melt and be cold.

I have also heard good things about Gardengrocer.com but you must choose their brands and from their selections-they charge a substantial up charge per each item. 

If you are going to be a MK the most-Bay Lake Towers would be your best DVC. Monorail access through the Contemporary and a walking path to MK ( 10 mins.) 

For Epcot-Boardwalk Villas and Beach Club Villas ( both are walking distance to Epcot) 

Animal Kingdom-Animal Kingdom Villas 

Here is a good app that will give your transportation info for WDW.

TWIZ

I also use these apps: 

DisneyWorld Undercover Tourist

Disney Parks Mobile Magic

WDW Dining

For menu/activities and restaurant info: 

Allears.com

Other great planning sites:

http://touringplans.com/


WDWMagic.com





DeniseM said:


> I have 2 books which I have read from cover to cover - but as you say, there is a steep learning curve.  I am especially confused about transportation from the resort to the parks.  I will be traveling alone with DS with Aspergers Syndrome, and I am not going to have a rental car.
> 
> Right now, I have in an on-going request for Bonnet Creek, and I'm contemplating adding some of the DVC resorts - but I'm confused by the transportation options.  Some of the books talk about bus rides that are hours long.  I have a request in for the end of May - early June timeframe.  Maybe I will just stick with Bonnet Creek.



Denise-I would think about a Disney resort. You will not need a car and the transportation will be much easier than Bonnet Creek.
http://www.passporterboards.com/for...world/174563-bonnet-creek-transportation.html

If you choose Bonnet Creek, consider renting a car. Parking is $15.00 per day for the parks at WDW.

Our first year at WDW we used the bus system and it was great. We waited maybe 10 minutes for the bus and we had no problems. Although I have heard of some 20-25 minute waits for the bus, I do not think it is the norm but the exception. We always rent a car because I have gotten awesome rates, but when we meet other Disney friends at WDW and they take the bus back to their resort, they arrive at the same time we do.

If you choose a Disney resort you will also use the Magical Express to/from the airport. This is a great services.

It will be very hot late May/Early June. If you are on-site you can utilize early morning hours/evening late hours for hotel guest only. This can help when it is so hot.

I have heard a lot of great things about Bonnet Creek the only drawback is having to rent a car. 


Best of luck!


----------



## MichaelColey

DeniseM said:


> I have 2 books which I have read from cover to cover - but as you say, there is a steep learning curve. I am especially confused about transportation from the resort to the parks. I will be traveling alone with DS with Aspergers Syndrome, and I am not going to have a rental car.
> 
> Right now, I have in an on-going request for Bonnet Creek, and I'm contemplating adding some of the DVC resorts - but I'm confused by the transportation options. Some of the books talk about bus rides that are hours long. I have a request in for the end of May - early June timeframe. Maybe I will just stick with Bonnet Creek.


Disney transportation between the resorts and parks is generally pretty good.  Typically, the buses run about every 20 minutes, and from any resort to any park is usually no more than about 20-30 minutes.  So generally it takes around 20-50 minutes from the time you get to the bus stop to the time you get where you're going.

Where Disney transportation doesn't work so good is when you're going from resort to resort or from park to park.  Generally, you have to go to an intermediary place to do that.  There are exceptions (like the monorail between MK and Epcot or the resort monorail between the MK resorts).  Where this usually comes into play the most is if you're dining at a resort restaurant and you want to get back to your resort.

Another place where Disney transportation can be a problem is at park closing time (or after the fireworks at MK), if you're going to one of the cheaper Disney hotels.  The lines get crazy long.  We've had to wait close to an hour (with very tired kids) once.

I would highly recommend getting into a DVC unit if possible.  It's so much easier (and more magical) to be on site.  Especially if you're not getting a rental car.  Bonnet Creek transportation isn't too bad, but nowhere near as frequent (or convenient) as Disney transportation.  Especially if you go to MK.


----------



## JulieAB

I think enjoyment factor really depends on personality and height of the kids. Our best trip with ds was when he was almost 3, yet tall enough to ride all the 40 inch rides. We didn't have to spend a lot of time waiting while  the other group went on rides that were too tall for him cuz he could go on it all.  Now that brings up another issue, the scare factor, but since DS has high functioning autism, we watched you tube videos of every ride (and I knew enough to narrate everything) so there were no surprises.

DD has been when she was 7 weeks, 13 months, and will go again when she's newly 2. But she's very portable and easy-going.  Standing in lines with littles can be tricky, so planning, going early and at low attendance times makes a huge difference. DD rides in my baby carrier, so lines are a breeze in her case.  I just take her off right before we get on.  But we did have to do more waiting around since there were many rides she couldn't go on (but we knew that).

Like others said, slow and steady method is preferred, going back for naps. So a resort close to the parks you'll go most, like MK, would make life easiest. If you only go 2 days, I'm not sure it'll matter much unless you still plan to come back for naps. Leaving parks can really eat a lot of your day, if your resort is far.   If you just want to do 2 days, I'd go for a resort with other attractions - AKV for the animal viewing, BC for the great pool, and I think VWL has good activities.

Denise, make sure you look into the guest assistance pass for your son with AS.  It can make a "good trip" into a "magical trip" for kids on the spectrum.  Sounds like you're going during a low attendance time, so I don't think you'll wait hours for buses. We liked beach club and boardwalk cuz you can walk or take a short boat ride to Epcot and Hollywood studios (long bus to MK and AK). AKV, SSR, and OKW are far from everything so buses will take the longest. VWL has a short boat to MK (buses elsewhere I think), and BLT is walk or monorail to MK and Epcot (buses elsewhere).


----------



## Nolathyme

*DWL is booked*

We booked a 1 BR at the Wilderness Lodge the last week of Feb. (Sunday to Sunday) 

I've been doing a little bit of research and decided I need to do a little(lot) more. So...can someone recommend 1 or 2 Disney tip web sites and 1 or 2 Disney tips books to read?

It's been over 20  years since I've "done" Disney, can I still use my E tickets to get on a ride?

The plan as of now is:

2 days at MG, 1 or 2 days Epcot, 1 day Studios.
1st and last day at resort facilities.
Watch the Braves play on Sat.

Take a taxi to Publix and stock up for the week.
Eat breakfast and 1/2 the lunches and Dinners in the room.


Questions (the sites and books to answer):

1.Suggested route at each of the parks
2.Appropriate rides for the almost 2 and almost 4 year old.
3. Are the early morning openings at the parks extra crowded?
4. Restaurants to book early for a lunch or dinner 
5. Somewhere special/fun to do one night without the kids.


----------



## JulieAB

There's also a new park, Animal Kingdom, you didn't mention!   As if you didn't already have enough to do!

I liked the Unofficial Guide to WDW.  They have touring plans in there for little kids. They also have a paid subscription site touringplans.com.

Easywdw.com is pretty good and free.

allears.net will provide A LOT of info and can be overwhelming, but it's well-organized and has all the menus (keep in mind, you can reserve dining about 6 months in advance and the best resturants get booked FAST, especially if they are having a free dining promotion at the same time).

There are other sites like disboards.com that are mainly good for their user forums where you can ask specific questions and a million disney nuts will answer your question!  

Preparation will go a LONG way in making sure you have a good time and aren't too overwhelmed.  Even with my months of planning and reading (and being a Disneyland vet), I was still overwhelmed when I got in the parks!  If you just resign yourself and know you won't be able to see it all, but you will see "enough," you'll be fine.


----------



## luvsvacation22

You must see Animal Kingdom!

Here are just repeat of what Julie posted, but they are what I would recommend too.

http://touringplans.com/


www.easywdw.com


http://www.mousesavers.com/walt-disney-world-vacation-discounts-and-deals/


www.allears.net

http://www.undercovertourist.com/landing.html

Books:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/uno...-_-Linkshare-_-6NlLIwMf9dA-_-2:9781118012338&

http://www.passporter.com/home-of-disney-world-cruise-travel-tips-planning-articles-photos.html

If you have an iphone-I also listed apps in my post above.

Best of luck!


----------



## Nolathyme

luvsvacation22 said:


> You must see Animal Kingdom!
> 
> Here are just repeat of what Julie posted, but they are what I would recommend too.
> 
> http://touringplans.com/
> 
> 
> www.easywdw.com
> 
> 
> http://www.mousesavers.com/walt-disney-world-vacation-discounts-and-deals/
> 
> 
> www.allears.net
> 
> http://www.undercovertourist.com/landing.html
> 
> Books:
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/uno...-_-Linkshare-_-6NlLIwMf9dA-_-2:9781118012338&
> 
> http://www.passporter.com/home-of-disney-world-cruise-travel-tips-planning-articles-photos.html
> 
> If you have an iphone-I also listed apps in my post above.
> 
> Best of luck!



Do you know what month the 2013 books will come out?

Thanks.


----------



## brigechols

swj said:


> We booked a 1 BR at the Wilderness Lodge the last week of Feb. (Sunday to Sunday)
> 
> I've been doing a little bit of research and decided I need to do a little(lot) more. So...can someone recommend 1 or 2 Disney tip web sites and 1 or 2 Disney tips books to read?
> 
> It's been over 20  years since I've "done" Disney, can I still use my E tickets to get on a ride?
> 
> The plan as of now is:
> 
> 2 days at MG, 1 or 2 days Epcot, 1 day Studios.
> 1st and last day at resort facilities.
> Watch the Braves play on Sat.
> 
> Take a taxi to Publix and stock up for the week.
> Eat breakfast and 1/2 the lunches and Dinners in the room.
> 
> 
> Questions (the sites and books to answer):
> 
> 1.Suggested route at each of the parks
> 2.Appropriate rides for the almost 2 and almost 4 year old.
> 3. Are the early morning openings at the parks extra crowded?
> 4. Restaurants to book early for a lunch or dinner
> 5. Somewhere special/fun to do one night without the kids.



If you obtain the Undercover Tourist DisneyWorld app, there is an age filter for rides. The EMH hours for Feb 2013 are available so reference that for planning your visit to each park. By all means, obtain a Fastpass for popular rides. We packed snacks and lunch for our days at the parks.


----------



## JulieAB

I was just pondering restaurants. What kind of eaters are the kids? The younger can eat free at buffets (mine eats more than her father, so it's a good value for us!). 

Crystal palace in MK has the pooh characters, it's a buffet.

Akershus in EP has princesses and we got free pictures too, also a buffet.

Ohana dinner at the poly was our fav food (buffet), and the kids enjoyed the Hawaiian singer walking around and doing games. We walked down to the beach and watched fireworks from there after dinner. I hear many kids love their character breakfast with Lilo and stitch.

Beirgarden in EP was another fav of ours for the food (buffet) and the kids enjoyed the show.

We purchased a deluxe dining plan and love the experience of eating at the different Disney restaurants, so these suggestions may be pointless for your family's style.


----------



## luvsvacation22

swj said:


> Do you know what month the 2013 books will come out?
> 
> Thanks.



http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...+disney+world&sprefix=2013+uno,stripbooks,282


----------



## Nolathyme

luvsvacation22 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...+disney+world&sprefix=2013+uno,stripbooks,282



Today is the day thanks


----------



## Nolathyme

JulieAB said:


> I was just pondering restaurants. What kind of eaters are the kids? The younger can eat free at buffets (mine eats more than her father, so it's a good value for us!).
> 
> Crystal palace in MK has the pooh characters, it's a buffet.
> 
> Akershus in EP has princesses and we got free pictures too, also a buffet.
> 
> Ohana dinner at the poly was our fav food (buffet), and the kids enjoyed the Hawaiian singer walking around and doing games. We walked down to the beach and watched fireworks from there after dinner. I hear many kids love their character breakfast with Lilo and stitch.
> 
> Beirgarden in EP was another fav of ours for the food (buffet) and the kids enjoyed the show.
> 
> We purchased a deluxe dining plan and love the experience of eating at the different Disney restaurants, so these suggestions may be pointless for your family's style.



The younger boy is not  as good of an eater as the older , he likes bready things and toddler prepared food. Hopefully he can get a bigger appetite to help lower the cost of the buffets.

I booked the restaurants at the resort at the beginning of the week, then booked the Ohana and Mickeys buffet at the Contemporary at the end of the week (All dinners). Done. 

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Nolathyme

swj said:


> We booked a 1 BR at the Wilderness Lodge the last week of Feb. (Sunday to Sunday)
> 
> I've been doing a little bit of research and decided I need to do a little(lot) more. So...can someone recommend 1 or 2 Disney tip web sites and 1 or 2 Disney tips books to read?
> 
> It's been over 20  years since I've "done" Disney, can I still use my E tickets to get on a ride?
> 
> The plan as of now is:
> 
> 2 days at MG, 1 or 2 days Epcot, 1 day Studios.
> 1st and last day at resort facilities.
> Watch the Braves play on Sat.
> 
> Take a taxi to Publix and stock up for the week.
> Eat breakfast and 1/2 the lunches and Dinners in the room.
> 
> 
> Questions (the sites and books to answer):
> 
> 1.Suggested route at each of the parks
> 2.Appropriate rides for the almost 2 and almost 4 year old.
> 3. Are the early morning openings at the parks extra crowded?
> 4. Restaurants to book early for a lunch or dinner
> 5. Somewhere special/fun to do one night without the kids.



The trip is over, here are some of the things we did:

We ended up renting a car for the week. Went to publix to stock up on half the meals.

Went to WDW one day. Did the pool for 3 days. Did downtown disney one day and put put one day. 
The WDW day was 8 am-9 pm, with a nap after lunch. One day at the park was enough/perfect.

I think until both kids are done with naps, we will stick with one, maybe two days at the parks. Once the little one turns 5, it will make more sense to get a 10 day no-expiration ticket.

We cancelled the meals outside the resort. It didn't make sense to spend time to go somewhere to eat with the kids.


----------



## MichaelColey

swj said:


> It's been over 20 years since I've "done" Disney, *can I still use my E tickets to get on a ride*?


LOL - missed this the first time around.

I wonder if you can buy E tickets on eBay. I'd love to take some around the parks and ask the CM's how to use them!

WOW - there are a bunch of them there, but they're not cheap!  Awesome souvenir, though!


----------

